# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Mike Matarazzo Pix

## Canes4Ever

1

----------


## Canes4Ever

2

----------


## Canes4Ever

3

----------


## Canes4Ever

4

----------


## Canes4Ever

5

----------


## Canes4Ever

6

----------


## ibiza69

> _Originally posted by Canes4Ever_ 
> *6*


nice pix bro, those are the kind of pictures that inspire all of us to train harder.

----------


## Shredz

one of my favs..

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by ibiza69_ 
> *
> 
> nice pix bro, those are the kind of pictures that inspire all of us to train harder.*


Great !!!!! That is why I am putting them up. I use them as motivation as well. I especially liked the ones I put up of the powerlifter Jay Moore, seeing a pic of someone deadlifting like almost 600 lbs, that just jacked me to deadlift the next day in the gym !!!!!

----------


## DevilsDeity

what a bad ass

----------


## Uconish

I saw this guy in person like two years ago Hes crazy jacked I think he was weighing something like 275lbs Ripped to shredds For sure hes got the sickest calves ive ever seen They were as big as my head You never know just how big these guys are until you seem them in person It was insane

----------


## Canes4Ever

11

----------


## Canes4Ever

12

----------


## Canes4Ever

13

----------


## Canes4Ever

14

----------


## Canes4Ever

15

----------


## Canes4Ever

16

----------


## Padawan

He lives in the same town as me now. My brother had dinner with him, and Mike was holding someone's baby. Kid knocked some "pills" out of his pocket, and Mike joked about his cycle being trashed for the day. Cracked me up when my brother told me the story.

----------


## palme

:LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  

Love his calves!

----------


## vector

Back in 92-91, MM was considered as a mass monster. Now he is juste another BBer with great calves and guns. He has not improved or so little since that time. It's strange to see some pple making impressive gains (coleman,yates,wheeler....) and some stay the same. Does it mean that he did not want to go insane with the drugs?

----------


## Tsunami

All these pics of Mike and no close up shots on his calves?

----------


## ibiza69

17

----------


## ibiza69

18

----------


## ibiza69

19

----------


## ibiza69

20

----------


## ibiza69

21

----------


## ibiza69

22

----------


## ibiza69

23

----------


## ibiza69

24

----------


## ibiza69

25

----------


## ibiza69

26

----------


## ibiza69

27

----------


## ibiza69

28

----------


## ibiza69

29

----------


## ibiza69

30

----------


## ibiza69

31

----------


## ibiza69

32

----------


## ibiza69

33

----------


## ibiza69

34

----------


## ibiza69

35

----------


## ibiza69

36

----------


## ibiza69

37

----------


## ibiza69

38

----------


## ibiza69

39

----------


## ibiza69

40

----------


## ibiza69

41

----------


## ibiza69

42

----------


## ibiza69

43

----------


## ibiza69

44

----------


## ibiza69

45

----------


## ibiza69

46

----------


## ibiza69

47

----------


## ibiza69

48

----------


## ibiza69

49

----------


## ibiza69

50

----------


## ibiza69

51

----------


## ibiza69

52

----------


## ibiza69

53

----------


## ibiza69

54

----------


## ibiza69

55

----------


## ibiza69

56

----------


## ibiza69

57

----------


## ibiza69

58

----------


## ibiza69

59

----------


## ibiza69

60

----------


## ibiza69

61

----------


## ibiza69

62

----------


## ARABIAN_FREAK

Mike has the best calfs and one of the best bies and a freaky tongue to go with them!

----------


## vector

No gh guts on this guy. This may explain why he has not really gained muscle since the early 90s. But I prefer that looks, flat waist and really dry look.

----------


## The French Curler

He has some weird looking veins...

----------


## malahat

another pic

----------

